# Unikon Clock with pads



## waynorth (Feb 11, 2020)

Have a good condition Unikon clock with one or two pads, will ship to usa or canada. Make me a good offer, not flying birds anymore, if interested you can private message me.


----------



## Birdman Jr (Feb 19, 2018)

It won’t let me send you a pm for some reason. Do you have a model number. If everything is in working order I’ll offer you $250


----------



## waynorth (Feb 11, 2020)

your joking right ?


----------



## Birdman Jr (Feb 19, 2018)

Joking... Not entirely. You will find that the resale value on the clocks isn’t very good and there isn’t a huge market. Most guys realize that it’s better to get something back then have it sitting on a shelf or in a closet somewhere losing even more value. There is also a big price gap between the lowest model and the more pricey ones. It’s hard to give a serious offer with no information, but at least we got a conversation going.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He is right last year before young bird season I got a used Unikon for $175 plus the guy sent it to Deister and had the batteries put in first.
Dave


----------



## Txfireman (Sep 12, 2018)

They are still going for $400 to $600 here.


----------



## waynorth (Feb 11, 2020)

175 bucks, lol, someone must needed fast money.


----------



## waynorth (Feb 11, 2020)

The Unikon is SOLD


----------

